

The 2009 UN World Drug report in pictures - viniosity
http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2009/10/2009_un_world_drug_report.html

======
kls
I am sorry but the war on drugs is a sham. The refinement and habitual use of
refined drugs did not come until prohibition of weaker forms. Think about it,
we got Heroin, Crack, Meth and the rest from the unrelenting pursuit of lesser
forms of mind altering substances, Opium being the first. Soon after opium’s
prohibition Heroin made its debut.

All this war has done is victimizing individuals who have made poor choices
and empowered those who are willing to take the risk to traffic in the
substances.

Now I agree that drugs have the ability to ruin peoples lives, but that
argument is negated by the acceptance of alcohol which has just as devastating
of an impact on an abusers life. One must willfully ignore the fact that
alcohol abuse, for all intents and purposes, happens in only a small
percentage of the population (we are not talking about college party years
here but rather life long abusers). As well as, the fact that given it’s
availability stronger forms of the substance (liquor) make up for the smallest
portion of consumption.

If weaker forms of these substances where available (opium, coca) then I
believe that you would see a similar trend.

Now I am not a government conspiracy nut and I don’t think there is this grand
conspiracy to control drugs. I just think that our tradition conservative base
of the past had a grand idea of trying to save people from themselves and the
basis of their assumptions did not materialize, so it is time to rethink the
whole thing.

It has been proven time and time again, that you cannot legislate morality and
I believe that it is time that the government stops trying to. It just further
victimizes individuals.

